# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Lắp đặt máy cnc mini Plasma cho khách hàng tại Lâm Đồng

## Máy cắt CNC

Lắp đặt máy cnc mini cho khách hàng tại Lâm Đồng. Có lẻ trong ngành gia công CNC thì dòng máy cnc mini là dòng máy có nhiều người đầu tư nhất. Bởi vì nó giá thành khá mềm dễ đầu tư những vẫn đáp ứng đầy đủ các đòi hỏi về khả năng cnc. Chính vì vậy mà mới đây khách hàng của EMC là một ví dụ điển hình.

Dự án *máy cnc mini* tại Lâm Đồng.
Đây là một trong những con máy cnc được EMC lắp đặt trong tháng 8. Bên cạnh con máy này thì đội ngũ kỹ thuật EMC vẫn đang tiến hành lắp đặt các con máy khác trên khắp cả nước. Ví dụ như 2 máy laser ở Hải Phòng, lắp đặt máy cnc mini tại Thạch Thất,… Cùng xem qua một số hình ảnh máy cnc mini được lắp đặt tại Lâm Đồng.



Tham khảo thêm tại:https://hancatemc.com

----------

